# Advice for new car dealership interaction



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

I usually buy used cars from private parties. But I am going to my first dealership for a new car in a few days, any advice?

When I buy used, I usually show up with no notice so I can check out the used car when it is still cold instead of letting the owner warm it up. Since I am buying new, should I schedule an appointment to not piss them off or go the same route as if I was buying a used car to test it for any defect?

Any other advice would be great!


----------



## R4SC4L (Nov 12, 2017)

Don't buy new. Such a waste of money. Cars are a depreciating asset, flat out. You immediately start losing money from it. 


Get a late year model that's just come off lease. Though it may have 20-30K miles, It'll be well maintained mechanically.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Using a new car for uber is a very very very bad idea


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Using a new car for uber is a very very very bad idea


I know. I got that from many people. I actually reduced driving for Uber because my other job now. I'm thinking about only doing maybe 3 rides per day or 10-15 rides per week to pay for the car insurance, gas, and car payments. This is more of a personal car than rideshare car. My other job is to pay for all the other life crap.

In addition, I never owned a new car before. All my cars ever have been used. I just want a new car for myself.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

htboston said:


> I know. I got that from many people. I actually reduced driving for Uber because my other job now. I'm thinking about only doing maybe 3 rides per day or 10-15 rides per week to pay for the car insurance, gas, and car payments. This is more of a personal car than rideshare car. My other job is to pay for all the other life crap.
> 
> In addition, I never owned a new car before. All my cars ever have been used. I just want a new car for myself.


If everyone heeded everyone else's advice to only buy used cars, no one would buy a new car in order for the secondhand market to benefit from this. Congrats on making the jump to buying a new car. For some, the premium cost of knowing that no one has driven the car before you is worth it.

Buying a new car, unless you prefer to deal with a particular salesperson, I would say you should just walk in, unless it's a volume dealership, then it likely would benefit you to make an appointment so you don't spend idle time waiting then have second thoughts on buying new.


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

Ah that new car plus vomit smell.

Dealer financing is way to go. Wait till they draw the four boxes and use your superior uber math.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

HighRollinG said:


> Ah that new car plus vomit smell.
> 
> Dealer financing is way to go. Wait till they draw the four boxes and use your superior uber math.


When you typed that out, did you read the whole thread beforehand or decided to just blindly and un-cleverly write a cliche?


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

buy CPO, you have longer warranty, and you save like 20% right off the spot.


----------



## TN and NY driver (Nov 9, 2017)

azndriver87 said:


> buy CPO, you have longer warranty, and you save like 20% right off the spot.


What's that?


----------



## Chefbumbum (Nov 16, 2017)

Certified Pre Owned, its an used car with some warranty...


----------



## TN and NY driver (Nov 9, 2017)

Chefbumbum said:


> Certified Pre Owned, its an used car with some warranty...


Thanks.


----------

